# Well..This made me angry..



## Thebettaqueen (Feb 20, 2012)

Well. Recently, a friend of mine has been getting bettas.
No, no. Not all at once. I mean, new bettas. They keep passing on due to lack of care. I mean, her last fish..she didn't clean his bowl at all!
She said she got lazy, and she just liked to look at him, and once he passed away...She LEFT him in the bowl for about THREE days. THREE. Just sitting at the bottom. 
She's careless, lazy, and down right mean. Just..mean in general.
I don't know why I'm still friends with her.

Anyway. What should I do? I tired to tell her the proper care, but she just..literally tells me to shut up. That she knows what she's doing. Ugh. She's going to be on her third fish soon. " Three's the charm c:" Ugh..
I don't want her killing another fish..


----------



## BettaFishLuver (Feb 5, 2012)

That is excactly how my sister is! I just sneak around and do the water changes for her


----------



## XxBettaLoverxX (Feb 19, 2012)

I have a friend that is somewhat like this. I have tried to tell her what she needs when her fish are sick and showed her the medications I have but she just says "Yea, well I don't care" so she just let's her fish die. And her excuse is that they're Wal-mart fish :roll:

I would say that if she lives close by the least you could do is go over there every day and care for the poor helpless fish yourself. Which I have had to do on a number of occasions.


----------



## Thebettaqueen (Feb 20, 2012)

@Bettafishlove Aw DX I wish I could do that, but sadly, she's kinda far DX


@Bettalover It's sad really. I mean, she just likes the fish because of how it looks. It makes me angry. So, so angry >.< Sadly, I can't DX I would if I could, but knowing her. She'd kick me out anyway.


----------



## freemike (Feb 3, 2012)

I think a lot of people look at the cost of it. It's easier to just buy new ones sadly. Do I buy the $10 box of medication my fish needs or do I just let it die and try with a new one? I personally wish it costed more to get the actual fish. Maybe if people put more than $4 in them they might actually care if they died and how to properly care for it. It probably wouldn't matter though... some people will never get rid of the it's just a fish mentality.


----------



## BettaFishLuver (Feb 5, 2012)

You could always buy her a bigger tank.  maybe that will get her to pay more attention to her fish, and care for it more? Maybe then it would be a bigger decoration that she wants to keep nice for all her friends to see? I don't know, but maybe that would help? My sister would kill me if she found out I was taking care of her fish!


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Yea one of my friends on facebook posted a photo of his betta bowl.. he was just sitting on a decoration all depressed. The caption was "he's been like this for 2 days.. I think I broke my fish" A bunch of people liked the photo and made jokes about it. I didn't wanna say anything just cuz I barely know the person. Lol instead I posted photos of my betta in their nice homes on, don't think it helped. :/


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

freemike said:


> I think a lot of people look at the cost of it. It's easier to just buy new ones sadly. Do I buy the $10 box of medication my fish needs or do I just let it die and try with a new one? I personally wish it costed more to get the actual fish. Maybe if people put more than $4 in them they might actually care if they died and how to properly care for it. It probably wouldn't matter though... some people will never get rid of the it's just a fish mentality.


thats one thing i despise about betta fish popularity that people carch on to. i bought some API general cure and my parents a a bit on the "fish" side but will understand a few lost fish will run more money than 1 fish and some meds. i can forget about my brother on this topic, its just a fish to him. he only cares about cats or dogs, the rest is just irrelevant and cheap replacement pets. i dont think any cat or dog owners would attempt to adopt this attitude similar to the fish.


----------



## Thebettaqueen (Feb 20, 2012)

To buy her a new tank, would be like buying someone something they don't want and having them throw it away. She's utterly lazy at everything. I know it's the wrong thing to say, but she honestly doesn't care about anything but herself..
She makes others do stuff for her. For the fish, she was interested in it for a while, and then she negleted it. Same goes for her last fish. 

I kinda agree. If the poor betta was more, people would probably want to keep them alive and actually care and love them.

Wow. A photo? I'd say something along the lines " I'd be like that too if I was kept in a small bowl like this :/ I think getting him a better, heated and filtered home would help the poor fella.."


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Take a picture of a pretty betta, print it off as a bigger picture, give it to her :| she likes looking at them. Well there, that's the lazy person's betta...don't have to feed it, clean it, or care about it.


----------



## Thebettaqueen (Feb 20, 2012)

XD I will defiantly do that. Even though I'll get a heavy hand on the bakc of the head, it will be well worth it~


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: I'd do it lol. I don't think bettas are very pretty when they are sick, dying or dead. :/ How she does, I have noooo idea..


----------



## Thebettaqueen (Feb 20, 2012)

She's insane, in my honest opinion. Mostly just lazy though. :/ I will get a picture, and possibly ( If she EVER thinks about getting a new fish) A big list of what to do and what NOT to do.


----------



## chrissylee13 (Jan 1, 2012)

aw that poor fish :[ but i totally agree with Sena Hansler, just give her a picture. :]


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## DragonTheBetta (Jan 31, 2012)

Option 1:You could tell her about this site and tell her she should look at it. Don't tell her she HAS to or she might get mad. If she reads about stuff you should do to your betta maybe she will. 
Option 2: Tell her fish will look better if she takes care of it.
(option one is probably best  )


----------



## hotrod57ts (Nov 9, 2011)

I like Sena ideal


----------



## pasoindy (Feb 19, 2012)

Sena Hansler said:


> Take a picture of a pretty betta, print it off as a bigger picture, give it to her :| she likes looking at them. Well there, that's the lazy person's betta...don't have to feed it, clean it, or care about it.


Great idea and I love it. Sadly, it probably won't stop her.
It was all I could do tonight not to grab all the baby Bettas at PetCo tonight to save them from their probable fate. 
Unfortunately, my husband was with me.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Can I ask why this person is still a friend of yours? I could not tolerate being around someone who shows such a callous disregard for an animal under their care.

Personally, it sounds as if this person is being deliberately ignorant and cruel, and has no real intentions of changing anytime soon, no matter what.


----------



## Thebettaqueen (Feb 20, 2012)

Well. I could show her this site, but knowing her she still won't do anything. I COULD try to do such a thing, but..I will. 

She's still a friend, but honestly I don't want to be her friend. :I She IS all of thee above, but I DID tell her if she doesn't want her fish or is lazy..I'll take them in, or I'll personally go over to her house and take the fish from her. Her response " Whatever."


----------



## DragonTheBetta (Jan 31, 2012)

She sounds sooooo rude! I feel bad for you...


----------



## Thebettaqueen (Feb 20, 2012)

She is. This is a person that likes to make people feel pain, Animals too!


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Thebettaqueen said:


> She is. This is a person that likes to make people feel pain, Animals too!


Honestly, stop being friends with her. I can't stand people who are like that. Who knows, maybe you'll find a better friend than her.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

If she said whatever, to me that says "okay". :| go over and tell her you want her fish. Then end the relationship. that way you don't know what is happening, you don't feel horrible, and you aren't being around such a.....terrible person.


----------



## Thebettaqueen (Feb 20, 2012)

I want to, but she's so scary! She hits people, and she doesn't care about anything that involves her working..>.< Though, I WILL be taking her next fish if she manages to get her evil hands on one o-e Most people try to be nice to her, because she's..Obese. Hey, Once I got to know her, she seemed like a nice person. Until she started harming me and my friend. Now that she's trying to get betta's like me and my other friend, she's slowly killing them off..


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Imo, not a friend!!!! Friendship goes two ways, not one way only.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

.... Sorry but being obese, anorexic, young, old, or mentally challenged with the knowledge and understanding of RIGHT AND WRONG still makes them human. Then to me I treat them like humans lol. :| I don't care if it's a thin or chunky person who is doing wrong, they don't deserve the special treatment. It'd be like me saying... Bettaqueen doesn't like me because I'm German. It's a stupid statement that has nothing to do with the issue LOL.  (I hope you don't actually "don't like me"  )


----------



## Thebettaqueen (Feb 20, 2012)

I know she's still human, and I treat her with the same respect as other, even if she's cruel to people and critters alike. I made her a friend because she seemed kind, and nice. OTHERS do that to 'try' to be nice. No, no! I could never dislike for no reason! ( I'm also part German xD) I guess that now that she's comfortable around me and other..she can be her normal self..


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

If she hits me I'd be calling the cops. No questions asked. I'd have em on speed dial!!!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: agreed!!

And well for me I can dislike. But cannot hold grudges well. But respect is lost sooo easily with me D: my old roommate's sister used to go into my room while I was at work... I got a lock on my door. This roommate threatened not to pay his half of the rent - so I made sure to lock the door as of yesterday. I got free groceries out of it lol since he didn't pay me. xD

Truthfully, if I don't like someone I won't pretend to be nice. Some people I try to undertsand their side, but eventually I'll put my foot down with the "Now you listen here " thing lol!!!


----------



## Thebettaqueen (Feb 20, 2012)

FishyFishy89 said:


> If she hits me I'd be calling the cops. No questions asked. I'd have em on speed dial!!!


She thinks it's funny to hit people, she seems to get a pleasure out of it :I DX



Sena Hansler said:


> Bronze MemberTruthfully, if I don't like someone I won't pretend to be nice. Some people I try to undertsand their side, but eventually I'll put my foot down with the "Now you listen here " thing lol!!!


Sorry to hear about your roommate ( All but the free food, Lol!)
I can't really hold a grudge either, and I try not to pretend sometimes. I actually screams at her once for hitting me. She began to cry, so my soft side took over :/


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Thebettaqueen said:


> She thinks it's funny to hit people, she seems to get a pleasure out of it :I DX


I'd still be calling the cops. Hitting someone and injuring them in the process is not accepted.


----------



## kfish (Oct 5, 2010)

Wow... your friend is a little crazy.

My boyfriend's friend's wife (mouthful XD) has a picture up on Facebook of a betta in a small vase that is HALFWAY FILLED with gravel. I'm sure the fish is dead by now...  I don't understand why you would get a small container for a fish, AND to top it off, fill it halfway with substrate so the fish has that much less water/swim space. Ridiculous.

Bettas can be beautiful decorations and pets in large tanks and bowls!

I REALLY want to get a bunch of 2-5 gallon bowls (when I graduate college and start making money, haha) and turn them into awesome planted bowls with a betta in each.  One for every room, haha.

Like this (except smaller - this is 8 gallons): 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W9vkHe84xKk


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

kfish said:


> Wow... your friend is a little crazy.
> 
> My boyfriend's friend's wife (mouthful XD) has a picture up on Facebook of a betta in a small vase that is HALFWAY FILLED with gravel. I'm sure the fish is dead by now...  I don't understand why you would get a small container for a fish, AND to top it off, fill it halfway with substrate so the fish has that much less water/swim space. Ridiculous.
> 
> ...


That is an awesome set up


----------



## Thebettaqueen (Feb 20, 2012)

FishyFishy89 said:


> I'd still be calling the cops. Hitting someone and injuring them in the process is not accepted.


I'm only a teenager, and calling the cops at my age for physical abuse of a friend, would be kinda silly xD I might just end our friendship, go to her house and take the new fish she's planing on getting and just..leave it at that :I 




kfish said:


> Wow... your friend is a little crazy.
> 
> My boyfriend's friend's wife (mouthful XD) has a picture up on Facebook of a betta in a small vase that is HALFWAY FILLED with gravel. I'm sure the fish is dead by now...  I don't understand why you would get a small container for a fish, AND to top it off, fill it halfway with substrate so the fish has that much less water/swim space. Ridiculous.
> 
> ...


Oh! Pretty C:


----------



## DragonTheBetta (Jan 31, 2012)

I don't put my foot down like most people. I just stop talking to them. Eventually they will get that you don't like how they are acting and stop it.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

well I used to just "walk away", but doing that since I was 11.... now I'm 18, and I am dead serious through with people who try to take advantage of me, or anyone I know. 

I even hate borrowing money -.- I grew up with the "pull through yourself" thing, thanks to parents (idk, an idiot's pride thing?) and my bf is very very giving... I don't like it lol! but I have to get used to it :lol:


----------



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

I hardly ever make "friends" because I am very strict on what I consider friends. Either way this person sounds like she has a physiological problem and I would suggest talking with a consular. I understand how people can think that pets are worthless because you can literally put a price tag on them but if she treats people like that too, then that is where she crossed the line.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I suspect she was crying crocodile tears at you. I would decide on one final confrontation. Tell her that you are hurt by her wanton cruelty towards a living creature and that you hate her violence, and that you don't feel you can be friends with someone who treats animals or people like that. If she wants to keep you as a friend, she will work on changing. If she doesn't, she isn't worth trying to keep. I know it sounds harsh, but she will take advantage of your friendship otherwise. It will also be a last change for you to save her fish, if you can. Can you afford to offer to buy it off her?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I personally make aquaintances (I know..it's spelt wrong D, more than friends. My friends are: one friend who went to college, my twin, my bf. :lol:


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Sena Hansler said:


> I personally make aquaintances (I know..it's spelt wrong D, more than friends. My friends are: one friend who went to college, my twin, my bf. :lol:


hehe
a good friend indeed


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

definitely :lol:


----------



## jasonh (Feb 11, 2012)

a brick to the head works wonders


----------



## BettaFishLuver (Feb 5, 2012)

jasonh said:


> a brick to the head works wonders


^ lol I love it! 
:lol: ;-)


----------



## kfish (Oct 5, 2010)

Sena Hansler said:


> I personally make aquaintances (I know..it's spelt wrong D, more than friends. My friends are: one friend who went to college, my twin, my bf. :lol:


Bahaha, I understand this sentiment perfectly. I have two very close friends, none from college, and my bf.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

I have only 1 friend. I used to have 2 but 1 of them accused me of stealing something VERY expensive. It was very obvious that I didn't take it >


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

My ex roomie used to be my friend. Then he showed 16 year old boys (no offense to 16 year old boys on here o.o) really are not mature enough, steals from me, damages my home, doesn't care for his cat's basic needs, leaves a mess, and thinks he can come in my house when I am not home when not living here, and lying to me :lol: I don't make friends easily. Because I gotta trust and respect them, ya know :/


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

A --friend-- would never hit you. Not "just for fun" and not ever. And real friends don't keep friends by using bullying/pity-me tactics, either.

I used to be a LOT kinder when I was younger, and put up with all kinds of garbage because I was forgiving and kind. But really? I was just being a giant emotional/financial/whatever handout agency for a few people who didn't deserve it, and who didn't really care if --I -- was there, or the next poor sucker they latched onto after I got wise. No such things as real friends, for people like that.

And they don't learn anything from your kindness. Trust me. They mop it up like bread does to gravy, and nothing changes, ever.

To heck with that. The friends I have these days are fewer, but -real- friends and decent people, and I trust them 100%.

If you want to teach these train wrecks how to be good people? Let them learn by your example, by observing you and your real friends interacting in a healthy manner -- from a realllly long way away. That is seriously a LOT more kind in the long run than supporting crappy behaviour by allowing it to continue.

Sorry for all that, I just feel strongly on it, lol.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I agree...

Would you rather 5 okay friends
or one great friend? ;-)

(I go with the one great friend)


----------



## SnowySurface (Apr 25, 2011)

Thebettaqueen said:


> I'm only a teenager, and calling the cops at my age for physical abuse of a friend, would be kinda silly xD I might just end our friendship, go to her house and take the new fish she's planing on getting and just..leave it at that :I


Actually it wouldn't. There is no minimum age requirement for alling the cops. So if you need police, start dailing. ;-) But you can't take the fish and run. Since the "friend" brought it, that would be stealing and would only make things worse. I know it will be hard, but when you do end the friendship, you have to leave her fish for dead. Their deaths will be her fualt and only her fualt. :-(

I personally would go to parents and teachers (if you both go to the same school) before going to the police. If this girl really is unbalanced, then ending the friendship may not be as easy as walking away if she knows where you live, you go to the same school, and all the adults in your life are clueless about her real personality. You don't have to make it sound like the "friend" is one step away from going on a rampage. Just let adults know the "misunderstood princess" is really an "unrecongnized dragon" putting on an act when they are present. You would be surprised how dense adults can be and how easily they fall for the angelic act, as I like to call it. As an example, I was bullied all through grade school. One day, a boy in my class walked up to me, hit me the moment he saw the teacher was looking, and then claimed I started the fight. So, I got in trouble and had to bring a note home about how I started a fight when I was really hit in the arm while minding my own business. To this day I have no idea how the adults in my life were that dense, but they were. :roll: 

In short, if your parents don't know what's going on then tell them. They maybe more helpful then you realize.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Well what I'd do (agreeing with previous comment) is tell her you want her fish no if's and's or butts. don't actually have to "take" or steal it. (if my previous comments suggested that I'm very sorry). maybe this way you can get the best for 2 - you and the fish. get her parent's involved. if your parents understand your love for fish maybe they can talk to her parent's? or something


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

this person sounds very cruel  tell to act up or else. so what she is obese, i was obese and no one ever talked to me, now am loosing wieght (fish keeps me busy day and night :lol they start talking to me more often o-e and i agree with almost everything everyone had said un-friend her, friends don't hit each other for fun, friends don't pity other friends. 
since i only have around 3 friends, i would rather have one friend out of that three, when ever we could talk we will unlike my other, one is lazy and dosen't talk to me much. the other one is trying to get soo many friends some reason and forgets me -_- so one great friend it better than a group of "okay" friends.
now about the fish, i like the idea of taking the fish. but try to confront her parents. they might think your crazy but tell them simple things like how she keeps dead fish in her room and it could smell up the house, or she is spending your money she new fish and she keeps killing them ;-) i would tell her to properly take care of your fish or i'll blackmail :I but that isn't gonna really solve anything. the thing i could think of is be straight up with her, you have to tell her she is cruel, not a good friend, etc.

right now am going through that trouble with my brother (the thread i have in this section) he highly neglects, but he only over-feeds. but i know i have a better chance at winning those poor fish.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

See, this is why I'm teaching my 8 year old nephew young. he LOVES fish... but he has to learn first ;-) otherwise the consequence... I take back his betta, and the tank. I've made it clear to my brother, and my nephew :lol: but guessing she never had someone say "no" or "I'm taking action against you" so see what you can do with the "parent factor" :lol:


----------



## peachesxo (Jan 20, 2011)

Thought I'd chime in-
Calling the cops will not do anything so yes you are right to think that is silly, it's not like having an abusive spouse or parent, they will tell you not to hang out with that friend anymore if you don't want them to hit you, point blank, they won't do anything. If the operator is in a bad mood they would probably also tell you not waste their time that they should be using on actual emergencies with petty problems.

Your friend sounds like she has some "control" issues. She is probably unhappy about the things she cannot control (her weight or other personal issues) so instead decides to control other things, aka YOU. She can tell that it upsets you when she neglects her betta, so instead of changing her ways she rubs it in your face even more, and then smacks you when you give her any reaction about her actions.

Sounds like she has some psychological issues, +1 to the idea of telling her she needs to go and see a shrink. And by the way! The most EVIL people can come off as sweet and nice, it's all part of their 'game'. It is a proven fact that people who abuse/neglect/torture animals are more likely to abuse or even kill people. 98% of registered serial killers started with killing animals, not saying she is going to start shooting up the neighbourhood next week or anything, but she sounds like someone with abusive tendancies and a lack of compassion for others.


----------



## SnowySurface (Apr 25, 2011)

peachesxo said:


> Thought I'd chime in-
> Calling the cops will not do anything so yes you are right to think that is silly, it's not like having an abusive spouse or parent, they will tell you not to hang out with that friend anymore if you don't want them to hit you, point blank, they won't do anything. If the operator is in a bad mood they would probably also tell you not waste their time that they should be using on actual emergencies with petty problems.
> 
> Your friend sounds like she has some "control" issues. She is probably unhappy about the things she cannot control (her weight or other personal issues) so instead decides to control other things, aka YOU. She can tell that it upsets you when she neglects her betta, so instead of changing her ways she rubs it in your face even more, and then smacks you when you give her any reaction about her actions.
> ...


In my opinion, the police should take calls that aren't emergencies more seriously. I don't know about you, but I want to report supicious activity and be taken seriously before I end up on the 6 o'clock news. I agree that the OP isn't dealing with something as serious as child or spousal abuse. But imagine a world where you couldn't call the cops until you had an emergency on par with being beaten by your parents everyday. :shock:

Unfortunately, I'm shooting the messanger. As much as it urkes me, Peachesxo is right about cops only responding to emergencies. But I still think the OP shouldn't feel silly for calling the cops. One person's petty problem is another person's emergency. :-?

+1 for the rest of the advice. The girl in question does need some help and I didn't think of suggesting talking to a guidance counsler if the girl's family can't afford therapy sessions. Her punching can definitely escalate or become something more violent (like kicking) if the girl doesn't get help soon.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Do you know, if my ex roommate (16 years old) continues to harass, I will call the police... even just to get them to talk to him. rather, I'd go down to the police station and explain in person. It never hurts to try - plus, some police are really good with talking to youth about violence (along with drugs and drinking)... We even created a program for it called D.A.R.E. Although I am unsure your area has a program like that... it's just a thought. 
Or, get a teacher to step in. We have counsellors... See if you have any and what they can do or say to influence this girl, or to just get through to what is wrong.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Sena Hansler said:


> Do you know, if my ex roommate (16 years old) continues to harass, I will call the police... even just to get them to talk to him. rather, I'd go down to the police station and explain in person. It never hurts to try - plus, some police are really good with talking to youth about violence (along with drugs and drinking)... We even created a program for it called D.A.R.E. Although I am unsure your area has a program like that... it's just a thought.
> Or, get a teacher to step in. We have counsellors... See if you have any and what they can do or say to influence this girl, or to just get through to what is wrong.


I believe we actually have 2 youth programs just for drugs, drinking and violence here in the US. D.A.R.E and G.R.E.A.T.
I attended DARE, my BFF attended GREAT.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Well, try working with something like that  they are police, technically, just aimed at our age range and younger.


----------



## Thebettaqueen (Feb 20, 2012)

Sorry for the late reply! 
Recent death of a beloved pet ( My doggie and my two beloved bettas.. ;a 
Anyway. I think you're right about the control thing. She HAS gone to some sort of place for her anger and depression. She was recently rushed to the hospital for high blood pressure..and after a week break I told her about my dog having cancer and my bettas getting ill. she THEN said " Oh..Sorry to break it to you, but you don't take care of your animals" D< What the heck?!


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

My goodness. I hate hypocrites so much!


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

Which makes it sad when you've had a betta for almost 2 years then when it dies... Pfft when Drax died I *blushes* cried for abit. But no one gives you sympathy until you say you've said all the facts like in my case that Drax was a free betta from school, which got me immediately into fish keeping, and spoiled him rotten with a 10gal and tank mates, then when Pepper (16yr old dog) passed away he became my only pet. Only then did I get any sympathy. 
Thankfully I have Sotto. 


:twisted: maybe ... Just maybe... Get her a very beautiful DROP DEAD GORGEOUS betta and watch her squirm when it gets sick. Lie and tell her it cost a fortune and that it's a special breed that's rare. That killing it due to negligence is frowned upon. (for some reason that Simpsons episode with that screaming caterpillar popped into my head lol)


----------



## freemike (Feb 3, 2012)

Definitely understand what you are saying Drax. People don't really understand the time that is needed to properly keep fish and the amount of time that goes into it. I know keeping my 2 dogs happy was a lot easier than cycling 2 10 gallon tanks, and 3 small tanks (2 of which are being medicated one for fin rot and the other parasites). Not saying one means more than the other dog vs fish, but you get attached to both and it hurts to lose either one of them. I dread the day when I lose one of my boys. Luckily both seem to be recovering quite well.


----------



## Thebettaqueen (Feb 20, 2012)

I know! I can't believe she opened her mouth and sad such a thing. I couldn't help it that my dog had gotten cancer, and my fish had gotten sick ( After introducing two ghost shrimp that were infected with something..DX) At least I clean my tanks, a Ten gallon one! When they need to be clean, and I actually take care of my 'children' She also told me after I said my pets were ill that she STILL has the betta rotting at the bottom of a mini tank. She began to LAUGH when she described what the boy looked like..turning into a skeleton..Ugh...


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

That is horrible.  I would cut off all communcation with her. It's just going to lead to heartbreak for you. 

Drax: I sobbed like a baby when I found my favourite girl Thetis dead. It was partially the shock of seeing her lying at the bottom of the tank with a hole in her throat when she had been perfectly healthy a few hours earlier, and partly because I loved that little fish to death. She was beautiful.  I'm actually suspicious that she may have been a juvenile male, and the girls ganged up on her and killed her as a result.


----------



## DragonTheBetta (Jan 31, 2012)

I would scream right there and then. If my pet dies and somebody critisized me I would be all "What the heck is wrong with you! Your pets die all the time from a cause that you could have prevented and my pet dies by something that I couldnt stop and you critisize me!" Then I would storm out of the room like they do in tv shows (I'm a drama queen!) I'm sorry 4 you.


----------



## Thebettaqueen (Feb 20, 2012)

I cried as well when my betta, Antonio ( 2 years) Died the other day, same with jem. The horrible part is later, we had to put my dog of 14 years down due to her illness. 

I WANT to, but she's just so scary..plus..I have the same lunch period as her. To sit there awkwardly with a person that's glaring at you and spreading rumors..wouldn't be fun..She just annoys me so much..but my nature will not allow me to break a..'friendship.' but trust me. One more out burst like before about my animals. I'm going to get in her face about her pets..


----------



## SnowySurface (Apr 25, 2011)

I agree with Bombalurina. You are better off limiting how much time you spend with her even if you do share a lunch period. All she is doing is putting you through an emotional roller coaster. That is not friendship.


----------



## Thebettaqueen (Feb 20, 2012)

I've actually been thinking. Another friend of mine ( Who also has bettas and disagrees with her. Since she had made fun of her niece.D<) Just doesn't talk to her. I'll try doing that tomorrow..


----------



## vanroe214 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ugh, that's kind of like my friend. First of all, she CONVINCED me to get a betta with her. I didn't want one at first, but she talked me into buying one with her. We hadn't the slightest idea how to care for them however, I'm responsible so I researched everything on bettas, I got her a 10 gallon tank, live plants and a heater + filter. I ended up spending 150 dollars on all the supplies (I wanted her to be as happy as possible). I tried telling my friend what she needs to care for her betta (right now, her's is in a half gallon tank, no plants, nothing but gravel, not even a light or heater!) she said she wasn't rich. My friend even said that her betta rarely eats. Gee, I wonder why. /:


----------



## PinkyMiku (Mar 11, 2012)

If I were you, I would go there to take care of the fish for her. Your not doing it for her you will be doing it for the fish and his well being


----------

